# Coco's first groom



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Of all places, we went to the groomers in Pets at Home! I could not be more pleased. She went in for the puppy package whihc was £20. She got bathed, nails clipped, ears cleaned and plucked, paw pads trimmed, claws trimmed, and she got her face, bum and paws tidied up too. She came out wearing a cute scarf with a little bag of treats! She was GORGEOUS. She smelled lush and looked so fluffy and soft, could not stop cudlding her lal day, lol! I'll have to post a picture when I have more time. 

The girls were all lovely, and they made such a complete fuss of Coco. I am really really impressed with pets at home and will book her in for a full groom in a few months x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och Karen, don't tease us with descriptions etc... we need PHOTOGRAPHIC evidence!!!!  

Delighted it was such a good experience for you and coco 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes pictures please. We love pictures. It is so nice when they get a good groom.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that it all went so well and that Coco obviously had such a good time too! Let's see her in all her fluffy loveliness!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds great - yes to pictures.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hurry, hurry! We need Coco pictures NOW! x


----------

